

Ask HN: Don't we have any news other than Apple, Facebook or Google?  - codemechanic

Nowadays HN has news only related to fb, Apple and GOOG. Don't we have news on other innovative startups anymore?
Please list down your startups here and what do you do? I want some fresh air.
======
unfair
I've been working on <http://shortreviews.net> recently - an entertainment
review site.

Our emphasis is on allowing groups of friends to sign up and influence the
entertainment choices of their peers. To support this many sections of the
sites allow you to view only your friends reviews, if you wish - and signups
with social networks automatically associate you with any members you are
friends with.

Right now we support Facebook/Myspace/Twitter logins, with the ability to post
your reviews back to your social networks if you wish. We are almost finished
adding Netflix support, to enable users to automatically retrieve a list of
movies and TV shows they've watched.

Any suggestions are appreciated - we plan to keep adding features and evolving
the site in useful ways while our user base grows.

~~~
codemechanic
Hi,

The webpage looks cluttered. I didn't get the message immediately. Probably
something you guys can work on

~~~
unfair
Thanks, I agree. It helps to have a set of fresh eyes - your comment made me
rework the design so it's a bit cleaner. The revised version should be on the
live site in a day or two.

------
apsurd
Just started working on apsurd - a collaborative network for school
clubs/organizations.

<http://apsurd.com/>

I'll be entering this into the <http://refresheverything.com> contest May 1
because I believe it will have a positive impact on students and their
neighborhoods.

~~~
whimsy
Super cool! I was /just thinking/ about a project like Apsurd in class today.
I guess you beat me to it!

I'm part of a lot of student orgs on my campus; I'll try it out some time
soon.

~~~
apsurd
Hey thanks, glad you can identify with the need. You mind dropping me an
email, as there's no contact info in your profile. I'd like to get in touch
with you when it launches.

Implementation is everything so I can definitely use some feedback! Thanks!

------
izak30
Working on web publishing for professional photographers.

<http://www.shotblox.com/home/>

Nothing groundbreaking, just making it easy on one really specific market.

------
noahr
Plagued by Lawsuits, McAfee Founder Hunts for Cures in Belize -
<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/145/fantasy-island.html>

------
ChaseB
www.niblink.com

we help private golf members connect and exchange guest invitations.

------
codemechanic
Since nobody has added their startups yet. Here is ours:

Tonido allows you to share your personal digital assets (Files,Photos, Music)
with friends and family without going through third party services. Quite
opposite to what fb and goog do.

common guys. add yours !

~~~
dbrannan
Here is mine: www.examprofessor.com

It's an assessment engine that allows you to embed your exams anywhere you
please.

~~~
codemechanic
it looks really great.the concept is awesome. but the website seems to be
really slow.

~~~
dbrannan
I looked at load times and you are right, we should work on optimizing our
pages a bit. Thanks!

56K = 61.65 seconds ISDN 128K = 24.02 seconds T1 1.44Mbps = 8.84 seconds

------
codemechanic
I also like yc 2010 zencoder.

Easy-to-use, blazing fast video encoding for your app

